# interior lighting



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

1:my spedometer no i was not going 110 mph when that was taken i used adobe photo shop








2:my "neons" (2 12" cold cathode computer case mod lights)








3: my head light pattern i still have some adjustments to do aligning them








4:my custom tri led front dome light (more pics to come)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks cool man.........


----------



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> looks cool man.........


ya i think so too lol i ran into a problem toady
long story short... car wont run


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

had a short?


----------



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> had a short?


nope.... a try a lil worse and more expensive
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=110907


----------

